# Deciding between two litters



## GMK (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello all,

Just wanted to get some feedback from everyone about these two litters. 

Litter One.
SG Polly vom Junkersrain SchH1, Kkl1 bred to V Hero vom Stationsweg SchH3, Kkl1

Litter Two.
Cassy vom Haus Neipp SchH1 bred to Frederik vom Landschaft SchH1


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It might help if you posted links to their pedigrees.

The males are both on the pedigree database, but neither of the females are. And folks might not want to go to the trouble of googling them to find them.

What kind of "feedback" are you looking for? What are your plans for the puppy?


----------



## GMK (Nov 4, 2010)

sorry about that. Didn't want to create any additional work for anyone. Just curious about the bloodlines and what to expect. My wife and I are interested in a working GSD, but don't have aspirations to do any protection sports etc. We're looking first and foremost for a family companion. We're just trying to do our homework, and be informed future GSD parents 


Polly vom Junkersrain 
Polly vom Junkersrain - working-dog.eu
Hero vom Stationsweg
Hero vom Stationsweg - working-dog.eu

Cassy vom Haus Neipp
Landschaft Kennels - Cassy vom Haus Neipp
Frederik vom Landschaft
Landschaft Kennels - Jabina Fjolle


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Lots and lots of Fero in that first breeding. I'd start with him and see what qualities he brings to the table and go from there. Pedigrees, I'm finding, are a lot of trial and error and seeing what dogs you can dig info up on.


----------



## GMK (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there anything in the bloodlines to be concerned about that you can tell? Sorry for a million questions, we just want to make the most informed decision we can.

We've spoken to several breeders in our area and believe we found the breeder we're planning to go with. Both breedings are from Landschaft Kennels in IL. Marcy has been such a huge help explaining everything to us thus far.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I honestly don't know enough to really comment on it. I just know enough to look for common names, linebreeding, and other things and then go off and gather the facts for myself. Pedigree database is a good place to find out a lot of info on dogs and bloodlines as long as you take a lot of what is said with a grain of salt (no mods on the board so it gets rather crazy). For instance, I'd go search on Fero and see what the general consensus is about what his good and bad points were as a stud. Then go research the females he was bred to in this particular instance and go from there.

I do know that you will probably be hardpressed to find anyone bad saying anything about Marcy and her kennel. I have never had any personal dealings with them, but they come highly recommended from several people.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

For instance, this is taken from a post on PBD:
"Fero could produce, imo, reproductive problems in females (small litter sizes, difficulty getting pregnant), missing testicles, missing teeth. Too much nerviness is possible--as in very reactive dogs with low thresholds, sometimes workable and sometimes not. Chewy and hectic grips would come with that."
This is about linebreeding with Fero in there. NOW...don't take that to mean that this breeding is BAD by any means (I have done no research on this myself!), but it gives you some of the CONS of having him in the bloodlines a lot. So now next step for you after you've gathered info like this is to go find info on Josi and Addi and see what you can find. 

Sorry to not be all that helpful with actual information. It's a lot of work to find the info out. Perhaps someone who is more knowledgable on the actual lines can chime in rather than just giving you hints on how to get the dirt yourself. Which I realize isn't really all that helpful.

ETA: And again, just want to be clear that I don't think that Fero isn't a good stud (he was!) as I'm looking at a breeding with him in there as well...


----------



## GMK (Nov 4, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> For instance, this is taken from a post on PBD:
> "Fero could produce, imo, reproductive problems in females (small litter sizes, difficulty getting pregnant), missing testicles, missing teeth. Too much nerviness is possible--as in very reactive dogs with low thresholds, sometimes workable and sometimes not. Chewy and hectic grips would come with that."
> This is about linebreeding with Fero in there. NOW...don't take that to mean that this breeding is BAD by any means (I have done no research on this myself!), but it gives you some of the CONS of having him in the bloodlines a lot. So now next step for you after you've gathered info like this is to go find info on Josi and Addi and see what you can find.
> 
> ...


GSDElsa,

Thanks so much for the information. I didn't know where to start looking, but you've pointed me in the right direction. I really appreciate it.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Both pedigrees have nice things. Probably you can get a nice puppy from either litter. All depends on the specific puppy, IMO.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will look at peds, but also depends on who Fero comes through. Both dogs we have had via Fero no issues with the grip. Maybe the out occasionally, due to the fight drive .


----------



## bweet (Feb 5, 2011)

*Deciding Between Two Litters*

I have had 2 dogs from Marcy at Landschaft Kennels. RENO my male recently crossed the Rainbow Bridge at the age of 13 years. His little sister NICKI passed 2 years ago at the age of 11 years. Both dogs were true ambassadors of the GSD breed. Put you faith in Marcy and Craig's judgement on what breeding would be best for your needs. Both breedings are exceptional and will produce puppies with clear heads and strong temperment, because Marcy prides herself in breeding 1st and formost a dog that can be trusted in any situation. Tell Marcy what you need in a puppy and I guarantee she will pick a pup that will not disappoint you.


----------

